# Canadian immigration policy to focus on family reunification in 2016



## Dan3

Our government wants to have us believe that the retiring baby boomer generation will starve the country if we don't bring in more tax payers. Do they seriously think there is no other option? May I suggest we repeal PIERRE TRUDEAU's treacherous backstab back in 1974 when he sold us economically out to the international money lenders & go back to the sovereign state of borrowing from our own Bank of Canada..? It was in fact the BoC that got us out of the Great Depression & the post World War troubles. Surely it could do the same for our problems we face today.. 
Instead these crooks want to fill the bucket even higher so we can drown much quicker..! I do NOT consent to any of these corrupt, false, deceitful anti-leaders orders..!


----------

